# Innova Puppy Food (Not eating it all)



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been reading the forums since I've had my puppy, and most of the problems I can search for and find my answers. But this one I can not seem to narrow it down.

When I first got him, I started to feed TOTW and he ate it just fine. But then I found out I should wait till he is older to eat it. So then I bought him Diamonds Naturals LBP and he ate it plain for the first week, but then I had to mix in some wet food for him to eat it. So when that bag ran out, I moved to Solid Gold LBP and he never ate it plain, I would always have to mix in some wet food again. Now I am feeding him Innova LBP and he still doesn't eat it plain. 

I went through and read that I should just offer him his plain food, and if he doesn't eat it, pick it up and try again about 20 minutes later. I'm sure sooner or later he will start to eat his food. 

But what I noticed was that most people only need to feed their dogs about 3-4 cups a day. For the age and weight of my puppy (16 weeks old and just about 40lbs) it suggests feeding 5 3/8 cups a day of food. I 'try' to feed him three times a day, thinking that he will be hungry enough to eat about 1.5 cups to 2 cups of food each time. 

The Innova is about to run out soon and I'm going to start mixing in Blue's LBP soon, which thankfully requires only 3-4 cups a day for a 4 month old puppy, but for 5-12 months requires 4-5 cups a day. 

Does anyone think that the amount of food required seems a little high, or should I change it from 3 times a day to 2 times a day and maybe he will be hungry enough to eat the proper amount?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Without knowing the amount of calories each food has (too lazy to look them up!) it's impossible to really compare them. Obviously with a more calorically dense food you'd feed less than you would one with fewer calories. 5-3/8 cups a day does seem like an awful lot of food though.

He may have decided he doesn't like the food that much, he may be ready to switch to twice a day meals from three times a day, or it could be that the "recommended" amount (which is just a general guideline, not set in stone) isn't the right amount _for him_.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

How is he handling the food switches? Any reason you are changing foods so much?

I don't feed by the bag they usually suggest an amount over what is needed. If your dog feels thin then feed more.

My pup would throw up bile in the morning so I had to feed 3 meals, cutting back to two meals should be fine. I would not mix anything with the food and continue to set it down and if not eaten pick it up.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Innova: 
3,566 kcal/kg
367 kcal/cup

Blue:
3,553 kcal/kg
450 cal/cup

I've switched food so many times because I've had him since 4 weeks old. (a completely different story, which is a long one too. Explains why I've been looking through the boards so much)

But I was looking for a food that I can feed to him plain and he'll eat. But now I'm just thinking he is not eating because I haven't mixed anything with the food.

Also, he has done fine with the switches, his stools are normal and everything, and the vet has said he is very healthy. But from looking around tonight, I found out that sooner or later he'll eat the food, but I shouldn't just leave it out for him to come and whenever HE wants, and that the recommended amount COULD be too much for him too. Is this right?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

KAE said:


> Innova:
> 3,566 kcal/kg
> 367 kcal/cup
> 
> ...


Okay, if you're feeding 5-3/8 cups of Innova that would be equivalent to approximately 4-1/3 cups of BB. 

Some pups are just not good eaters. Others will eat anything, I have two like that now. They've never refused a meal in their lives and would eat until they exploded, but one of my cats is a very picky eater and it's hard to keep weight on him. I had to try a few different foods to find something he liked and would consistently eat. There's nothing wrong with adding a little something to your pup's kibble to make it more interesting. 

Rather than switch his food yet again, why don't you try cutting down the 3rd meal and transitioning him to 2 meals a day. At 16 weeks old you can certainly do that - I've had a couple of pups that were on 2 meals a day when I got them at 9 weeks old, but they did get a lot of training treats throughout the day so they weren't really having to wait 12 hours between meals. Halo was on 3 meals for awhile longer because I was taking long lunches and coming home midday for a couple of months. I can't remember exactly when she went to 2 meals a day. If he's still not eating all of it on 2 meals a day then it's probably more food than he needs.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

That is a lot of food! Jake is 6 months and he eats between 3 to 4 cups a day depending if he gets any RAW. He is on Acana grain free pacifica. Seems to me pup isn't hungry and needs the wet food or additive to encourage eating???? Just a thought.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi-I also feed Innova LBP. Check out their website-they have a food calculator, I always check it. Feeding recomendations differ depending on the food.

Here's a link: Cat, Kitten, Puppy and Dog Feeding Guideline Calculator – Natura Pet Products

Switching foods can be stressful! Hope this helps a little.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I feel you don't just use the guide, you need to look and feel your puppy and also use that as a gauge. From the sounds of it, he is being over fed AND it beginning to be a picky eater.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

After the Blue, I really don't know what I'd do if he doesn't like it. When I was at another pet store about 2 weeks ago, a rep from Blue pretty much sold me on to it, talking about how good it is, and things they've done too it, but then again that is her job. 

But how would I switch from 3 times a day to 2 times a day. Last time he has eaten anything was about 8PM. It is about 11AM now, and he has only sniffed his food. 

Oh yeah, he isn't fat or anything, to me he is kinda on the slim side. I have to go to the vet today to buy another comfortis pill, so maybe the vet will tell me if he thinks my pup is starting to get too slim. But what you said, jakeandrenee, about he isn't hungry enough and needs the wet to encourage, thats what I think too.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Then give him 15 min to eat if he doesn't eat PUT HIS FOOD up....try again at lunch time....and so on...make sure he has plenty of fresh water.
Does he take training treat???


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If he's already not at all interested in his mid-day meal, I'd just eliminate it entirely. That may be his way of saying he doesn't need it. With a puppy who was still eating that 3rd meal enthusiastically (Halo!!!) I'd gradually cut it down, increasing the other two meals a little to make up for it. Since he may already be getting more food per day than he needs I don't know if I'd bother even doing that at this point. You can always start adding a little to his morning and evening meals if necessary somewhere down the road. 

lso, some dogs are more hungry for one meal than the other - typically the evening meal, but not always. There's nothing wrong with feeding him more in one meal than the other if you discover that he's less interested in eating in the morning than in the evening or vice versa.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, he eats his treats just fine. And he used to eat his 3 meals a day just fine. But around the time I got the Innova and had to feed him more (5.5cups a day) he started to not eat all his food at once. He would eat some, and I'd leave it out until he finally finished it. But he wouldn't finish it until a couple hours later. 

Now I have only about 1 more can of wet food to mix into his bowl and I am trying to not have to mix in food to get him to eat. I have no problem mixing water into his food, but not sure if I should do that yet.

BTW, he still hasn't eaten (4:35PM right now)


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Like I said, 5.5 cups of food PLUS treats is way too much food.

Jake gets 3 cups if I give him 4/6 oz RAW or if we have done a lot of training. If no Raw and really had a lot of activity (swimming and serious hard play) I give him 4 cups. He is just over 6 months and almost 70 pounds.

Is his poop normal? Has everything been ruled out at vet?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I should say also that if he doesn't eat with in 15 min take his food away, if he knows the food is going to sit there all day he also has no incentive to eat. He will not starve himself.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Poops are normal. And the vet said he is healthy. So, I think he hasn't gotten to the point of being that hungry. Like mentioned earlier, I don't think he has ever been 'hungry'.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

He finally ate all his food... at 8PM... So only two cups for this day. I'm not sure if I should wait till morning to feed him again or should I try to feed him again tonight, then again in the morning.

Any suggestions??


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

No, I wouldn't feed him again tonight. I would offer him food about 8am tomorrow. Like others and I have said, it's too much food. Why would you want to try to make him eat AGAIN? If he doesn't eat his food in the morning I wouldn't offer him anything until tomorrow night.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Also I just reread your first post and I think you shouldn't be so concerned with how much the label says to feed, it is best to keep your puppy lean....and not over feed. Because the label suggests 5 cups doesn't mean that's what he has to eat, it's just a guideline. Go by how your puppy looks and his activity level. 5 cups of food plus treats is way too much. Maybe your puppy is trying to tell you that by not eating all his food.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If he eats enthusiastically when you add some wet food and your not opposed go for it. My lab won't eat without 1 tablespoon of wet and some warm water added and since Zoe the GSD will eat anything I cave to avoid her eating his food. She eats her's plain no issue so it makes feeding fast and easy here


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

The OP was saying the puppy won't eat it all, like the OP stated he has never been 'hungry'.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe your pup doesn't like what 
you're feeding. i had to switch
brands several times for my pup.
i wouldn't force my pup to eat something he doesn't like.

i fed my pup 3 cups a day of kibble. his kibble
was normally mixed with something, chicken,
raw ground beef, can food, table scraps,
yogurt (organic), fresh chicken or beef broth (not
seasoned), fresh fish, olive oil, coconut oil,
salmon oil, flax seed oil, etc.
.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

I've switched brands and now I'm down to my last choice of dog food before I'll have to start ordering off the internet. I've bought every type of LBP food I could find. Also, I've have ran out of wet food and I was hoping I could just use kibble to feed him, but seems to be pretty hard to do that if he has to eat 5.5 cups of food a day. 

Also, I read that most dogs you all have are eating is a maximum of 4 cups a day. So I was curious as to why a 40 pound puppy has to eat more than a whole cup of food a day more. I wasn't sure if it was because "he is a growing boy" or what. 

I didn't want to be the "bad parent" and be underfeeding my dog. But seems to me that I have been forcing him to eat 5 cups a day for the last 2-3 weeks when he actually should probably be eating less than that. He wouldn't ever eat all his food in one sitting, he would have to eat the 1.75 cups in about a span of 2 hours. And I'd have to do that 3 times a day. So maybe 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups at night will be enough. Or some more at night and less at morning. 

I'm sure sooner than later he'll come around to eating the right amount.

Oh yeah, if I feed him a piece of kibble one at a time and make it seem like a treat, he eats it just fine. When training it is usually a quarter to half kibble and the rest are 'regular treats'


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

please don't take this the wrong way but you are enabling this problem ... you once again changed foods. All that is doing is allowing him to be in control and you are creating a VERY picky dog. The kibbles you have tried are all good, high quality ... just b/c he doesn't eat 4-5 cups a day doesn't mean you are a bad parent. Just pick a food and stick with it. He will eventually eat ... just keep doing what everyone has been suggesting, putting it down and then pick it up after 15 minutes if he hasn't eaten all of it. And, most importantly keep him on a feeding schedule ... I'm a big believer in this.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am also a big believer in a schedule....just like we feed children and ourselves for that matter.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been on a schedule. When I first got him, he was eating 4 times a day. Then brought it down to three times a day. But then it got to be where he thought he was controlling things.

And GSDgirlAL, I didn't take it the wrong way. Thats kinda why I posted a thread about it, so that I could get some advice. I didn't know I needed the mindset if he doesn't eat his food, his loss. Not mine. I'm just gonna give it time.


----------

